
Nucleus completes successful first launch - lb1lf
http://www.mynewsdesk.com/no/nammo/pressreleases/nucleus-completes-successful-first-launch-2721547
======
lb1lf
This is a major boost to the Norwegian space effort - the Andøya Rocket Range
is favourably located for research on the aurora, for instance - it sits a
little south of the 70th parallel.

The ability to launch heavier payloads further into the atmosphere/near space
will open for all kinds of interesting research and spin off industries.

